# Chocolate Milk to Sweet Tea



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys that gig know what that means.
It means visibility in our area is slooowly getting better! There is hope.

Check out this link. https://www.facebook.com/OrangeBeachFishing?fref=nf 

Fish are showing back up!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

*dang.*

well,.... at least it did not post upside down.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a lot of spots...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice. I may get out tonight to see what see-able.?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

cobe: this fish came from over your way (florida side of the state line) Good luck to you!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I went last night and stuck 5. It was a really low tide that came in slowly. The water was fairly clear because I was near an inlet, but it was cloudy. I couldn't see the bottom in 4 feet of water. Last year I could see fish in 7 feet if water. 

There were probably 8 trucks at the landing when I set out last night. I have never seen that many people floundering there.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Tide was rolling out hard. That's good. Hopefully it will flush this sweet tea out for us all. Good luck.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

A couple more weeks and Pensacola will be doable.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard the water in Pass looked good yesterday on that high tide


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Can you guys actually gig a high tide over there? Do you stick to the bank that goes down ft.pickens area or what? 

It seems here there are basically two sandbars in the entire area that you may actually see the bottom at a medium/high tide.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Rising tide is the best around here. Ft Pickens sucks all year except for the fall run but there's to many boats for me to mess with it.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. I owned a 21ft cape horn offshore when I was stationed there in 2006-2010 I did mostly offshore fishing and some things in the bay.

Only went flounder gigging once and we put in at the base boat ramp and headed north about a 1/2 mile, came back down that east bank all the way to where the sea wall starts for the base, only saw a few fish small dinks at best.


I did catch a great deal of good sized fish off the base seawall on a jig/gulp on a consistent basis, not to sure how anal they are about you getting inside the buoys though. Also I forget the time of the year, but the sheep head can be seen swimming along the rocks, if you toss them a live shrimp free lined the will run from it, put one 15yards off the bank with a 1/2 oz egg sinker and you can fill you're cooler. Would be a fun place to gig in my opinion.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

===


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

^^ Bamafan removing the secret spot


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The east bank of the base sucks but certain other spots :thumbsup:. The man will definitely harass you for being inside the markers.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Terry, I know what your little marks are.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, Elliot, I had a brain fart and realized you are gigging East now and not smart to give up that kind of info. Sorry


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

No problem Terry. I'm probably the only one who knows what you were referring to by that.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to stop by Mon Terry if you're going to be around.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I know what he's talking about, but you don't have to worry about me on I'm the north east coast now ;(. I miss Pensacola.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

jtrump said:


> I know what he's talking about, but you don't have to worry about me on I'm the north east coast now ;(. I doubt it


----------

